# 99 Chevy Astro Van



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Park in front of o'reilly's and borrow whatever fits. They rent tools for free.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't want to presume to tell you what to do here, but why pay almost $20 for a seal when you could buy a complete re-manufactured pump for $40?


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> I don't want to presume to tell you what to do here, but why pay almost $20 for a seal when you could buy a complete re-manufactured pump for $40?


 
Thanks for the advise, but I am not paying $20.00 for the seal but rather $2.00.
I already have everything apart, as I replaced the water pump and hoses. 
Easy enough to replace seal, at this time. However when I get back at it in the morning, I may change my mind and replace the pump. I do have the seal on hand, don’t have right size allen wrench.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

titanoman said:


> Park in front of o'reilly's and borrow whatever fits. They rent tools for free.


Now this is really good advise, not:thumbdown:


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Hardway said:


> Now this is really good advise, not:thumbdown:


Well, if your pride cometh before...whatever they say...then replace the pump like the other dude said.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

titanoman said:


> Well, if your pride cometh before...whatever they say...then replace the pump like the other dude said.


 

Explain this statement as it makes no sense!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hardway said:


> Thanks for the advise, but I am not paying $20.00 for the seal but rather $2.00.
> I already have everything apart, as I replaced the water pump and hoses.
> Easy enough to replace seal, at this time. However when I get back at it in the morning, I may change my mind and replace the pump. I do have the seal on hand, don’t have right size allen wrench.


Cool. I was just going by what I found on the OReilly site, that indicated the seal was $16.99.

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...eyword=power+steering+pump&pt=02863&ppt=C0031


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hardway said:


> Now this is really good advise, not:thumbdown:


Why the snarky comment? I rent tools from OReily's quite often.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Hardway said:


> Explain this statement as it makes no sense!


I was wondering why renting the tools you need is a farfetched idea?
Weren't you suggesting you needed to acquire a wrench if you knew what size it was?
But it sounds like your vehicle isn't driveable right now, so nix that anyway.
Is that why my suggestion was not a good one?

Edit: Thank-you, DrHicks.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> Cool. I was just going by what I found on the OReilly site, that indicated the seal was $16.99.


I ordered a sway bar online so I threw a seal in, just did not get around to installing it.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hardway said:


> I ordered a sway bar online so I threw a seal in, just did not get around to installing it.


Ahhh... Apparently didn't get it from OReily's. $16.99 does seem oddly expensive for a seal that is that small.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> Ahhh... Apparently didn't get it from OReily's. $16.99 does seem oddly expensive for a seal that is that small.


nope anything i can wait on, i order online. even with shipping cheaper then OReily'y.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

titanoman said:


> I was wondering why renting the tools you need is a farfetched idea?
> Weren't you suggesting you needed to acquire a wrench if you knew what size it was?
> But it sounds like your vehicle isn't driveable right now, so nix that anyway.
> Is that why my suggestion was not a good one?
> ...


The Astro is not drivable, but I have a second vehicle. The Astro is what I need a tool for. I don't ever rent any tools, buy only. However changing a shaft seal in the parking lot is not possible. Also there is city ordnance, no working on cars in the parking lot. Now minor repairs, they will let ya slide. If I had to pay to have the Astro repaired it would have to go. I have good set of tools, as good as most repair centers. Just don’t have everything, as the vehicles change.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hardway said:


> The Astro is not drivable, but I have a second vehicle. The Astro is what I need a tool for. I don't ever rent any tools, buy only. However changing a shaft seal in the parking lot is not possible. Also there is city ordnance, no working on cars in the parking lot. Now minor repairs, they will let ya slide. If I had to pay to have the Astro repaired it would have to go. I have good set of tools, as good as most repair centers. Just don’t have everything, as the vehicles change.


I've found myself renting tools more frequently. The way OReily's does it, it's more like borrowing them. When I return the tool, they refund the rental charge.

I recently rented an axle nut socket, to use on my Grand Cherokee. Dumb thing would have cost about $35 to buy, and being a 36mm socket, it's unlikely I'd ever use it for anything else. So "borrowing" it was pretty sweet.

Other things I've "borrowed" from OReily's recently include...
Code Scanner
Coil spring compressors
Ball joint separator
Brake-line bender
Brake-line flanger
Pulley puller

My decision is based on the cost of buying the tool, and the likelihood of needing to use it again.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Hardway said:


> The Astro is not drivable, but I have a second vehicle. The Astro is what I need a tool for. I don't ever rent any tools, buy only. However changing a shaft seal in the parking lot is not possible. Also there is city ordnance, no working on cars in the parking lot. Now minor repairs, they will let ya slide. If I had to pay to have the Astro repaired it would have to go. I have good set of tools, as good as most repair centers. Just don&#146;t have everything, as the vehicles change.


I wasn't saying to work on it there other than to see if you are getting the right Allen wrench.
Then go home, fix it and return the wrench for your deposit back.
Why buy a tool you'll never need again?
But hey...your money your way.


----------



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

DrHicks, good idea to rent tools, I did not know that. I need a brake bleeder so I can replace my brake fluid.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

picflight said:


> DrHicks, good idea to rent tools, I did not know that. I need a brake bleeder so I can replace my brake fluid.


Not sure why you need to change brake fluid, but you don’t need anything other then a 2’ length of small rubber house that will fit snug on too the bleeder screw. Take a plastic spring cloth pin. Zip tie the cloth pin to the rubber hose, so that when you clip the hose on pint jar, the hose is about half inch from the bottom of the jar. Pour clean brake fluid in the bottom of the jar, so the hose is sitting in the fluid. Put the other end of the hose onto the bleeder screw. Place a dab of grease around the hose and bleeder. Open the bleeder screw and gravity will take care of the rest. Make sure you keep topping the master cylinder off. For bleeding brake start at the wheel furthest from the master cylinder. :thumbup:


----------

